# Is Millie coming into season?



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Millie is ten months old now and over the past few days is sitting down a lot when we take her out for a walk on the lead and seems to be sleepier than normal. She doesnt seem to be licking or cleaning herself more but just wondered whether these might be early signs that she may be coming into season. We are going to cornwall for a week mid september and am so looking forward to letting her run around on the beaches and just wonder whether she may come into season while we are away or beforehand. Any advice would be appreciated and whether these may be early pointers that she she is going to be a little lady sometime soon.


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi, we're in the second week of Daisy's first season. Looking back I'd say she was more nervous than usual and yes more tired, she didn't seem to be doing anything else strange and it wasn't till she started to bleed that I realised. It's been an education! Being a first time dog owner I had no idea what to expect. The blood has only been a small amount of spotting but has gone on for about 10 days so far. You can buy pants/harness thing in pets at home which are good once you've convinced the dog to wear them. You can also buy some horribly named "bitch" spray to deter other dogs. If you haven't seen it before ( we were all shocked) her "lady bits" swell to about 3 times the usual size.

Hope that helps and is not too graphic! Good luck Jox


----------

